# Dishonest ebay sale



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Here is one for you:
Vintage Aurora / AFX / Tyco... AMC Javelin Pro Stock Car (White/ Violet Stripe)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/391017823685?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

You can tell by the lack of purple on the window posts that this is not a "vintage" Aurora car; it is a new Auto World car. I notified the seller and he said "ok thanks" but, when the car didn't sell the first time, he relisted it again as a vintage Javelin Pro Stocker. This car has no value that is anywhere near the $99.95 starting price.

His car:









Genuine vintage Javelin Pro Stocker (note purple on window posts):


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Every slot car he has up for auction is listed as Vintage, some newer JL's some older Tyco & AFX. This is where you need to be an informed buyer. Also most of his items have no bids either, so that may tell the story

Boosted


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Also remember that depending on your age, your definition of vintage may be very different than that of another person. To some people ten years ago is vintage.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Dishonest Ebay*

Check out this item. The body is correct for the case shown, description says "rare and original", can't be without the Turbo black wheeled lighted chassis that it would have come with. Chassis shown is a SG+ not a Turbo. Over $175 and climbing


http://www.ebay.com/itm/111564106042?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Super G Man said:


> Check out this item. The body is correct for the case shown, description says "rare and original", can't be without the Turbo black wheeled lighted chassis that it would have come with. Chassis shown is a SG+ not a Turbo. Over $175 and climbing
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111564106042?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


on the other hand I imagine a black wheeled lighted Turbo chassis isn't hard or expensive to come by.......

Later The just guessing Rockinator


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Dishonest Ebay*

The lighted Turbo chassis should be easy to find I would think. I'm not sure the listing was intended to mis-lead either. If I was shelling out that kind of money for a car I would not want to find out later that it wasn't what I thought it was when I bought it.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That body does not take a lighted Turbo chassis. The lights are in the body, not on the chassis. the lights will work fine with that SG+ chassis, or with a regular Turbo chassis. There are two metal contacts in the body that touch the pickup shoes when the chassis is snapped in, and this makes the lights work. 

It is the rare body people are paying that premium price for. The chassis can very easily be swapped.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Japan Release*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-UK-Onl...SWEEEET-/231442150826?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Yup- last one I saw went for $520
The whole chassis thing is odd but once opened... the jig is up, anyway, so could just be swapped for another. These didn't come "matching numbers"! 
One pic in above listing shows the lighting and tabs.
It's a kind of cool system but makes the cars rather ungainly and heavy but...... pre LED tech, I guess!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I sent the guy a message and told him his car was not a rare AFX. He asked how I could tell and I told him the paint was wrong. Also told him what the correct part number for the car was, also sent pictures of a true AFX wht/violet ProStockAMX including the part number. He didn't change his listing even after I told him word was spreading about his ebay listings. I guess the best part is...the car didn't sell. Now we shall see how he re-lists it.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

edpawnstar..edsfun...both have high priced slots...only those who become informed know what the real costs of cars are and should be.1..by asking those in the know.....2..joining sites such as this and also asking questions....those who pay the high prices later find out the hard way..then it is too late...and most will never admit they were taken out of embarrassment and pride...i myself was taken before i asked question and joined this site..also going to slot shows and walking around and talking to people helps put you in the know.the sellers on ebay are going to try and get the most they can out of the ones who have just rejoined the hobby after stepping away for many years.all we can do as loyal hobbyists is help those who ask what things are and what are they worth.we are responsible for watching out for the returning brothers and sisters and those who are new to the hobby.thus pointing them in the right direction to trusted sellers and distributors of slots and related parts and services..we are the watchmen of the hobby..happy new year..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Again buyer beware you should know what you are buying.I have sold many slot items on ebay for way more than what they are worth I usually start the auction at what I have in it and let it go from there,I do try to honestly describe the Item.If a item sells for way more than its worth do I feel bad ,hell no I feel great!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Again buyer beware you should know what you are buying.I have sold many slot items on ebay for way more than what they are worth I usually start the auction at what I have in it and let it go from there,I do try to honestly describe the Item.If a item sells for way more than its worth do I feel bad ,hell no I feel great!


What Brownie said,.. "RESEARCH" the items... on Epay, sites, ect..
I've watched the exact MIB cars, have $100+ differences in their listings.... :freak:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Brownie ... this is not for those that have a lucky sale now and then. It's about those that are trying deliberately to scam buyers. Hence the reason this thread was started. It's good thread and sellers should be reported in here so some of the newbies don't get conned by sellers. Yes as buyers we should research, and I see this as one thing a newbie might come across and read.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

That car is still for sale at the ripoff price of $99.95.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...o-Stock-Car-White-Violet-Stripe-/361179028352

You can buy that car new (on pullback chassis) for $21.95.
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...velin_)_C/W_X-Traction_Chassis_White_/_Purple


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

warnergt said:


> That car is still for sale at the ripoff price of $99.95.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...o-Stock-Car-White-Violet-Stripe-/361179028352
> 
> You can buy that car new (on pullback chassis) for $21.95.
> http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...velin_)_C/W_X-Traction_Chassis_White_/_Purple


Now bringing this to the attention to members is worth the trouble. To bad we can no longer say things to sellers that all can read before they rip people off.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

warnergt said:


> That car is still for sale at the ripoff price of $99.95.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...o-Stock-Car-White-Violet-Stripe-/361179028352
> 
> You can buy that car new (on pullback chassis) for $21.95.
> http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/p...velin_)_C/W_X-Traction_Chassis_White_/_Purple


And its worth half the 21.95


----------

